# Your feature requests - the answers!



## Andy R (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for all the feedback over the last 4 weeks. The idea of this posting is to answer your questions and feedback suggestions.

*Can we have a spell checker?*
There is an excellent free tool which will spell check your messages. It will work on Discuss Cooking and most other web sites. It's called ieSpell and you can download it by going to this page. Once you have installed it, you simply right click where you are typing and it will spell check it for you.

*Can we have birthdays listed?*
This has now been installed. Go to your Profile page (link in top right) to add your birthday.

*Can we have a live chat room?*
There is some excellent software that costs $75. At the moment the forum is struggling to cover it's costs and unfortunately we can't afford it. However, we hope to raise some money at Christmas by getting everyone to buy their Amazon shopping via our link - they then give us a small bonus for each sale. Watch this space.

*I would like to send private messages to multipe people*
The Private Message system isn't meant to be a replacement for e-mails, it's just meant as a quick and easy way to ask another user a quick, private, question. I'm not sure the need to have private conversations with multiple users, hopefully you will decide to include the rest of us and discuss it on the forum. If not, then perhaps you can exchange e-mail addresses and do it that way - but really, the forum isn't here for mass private conversations.

*Could you possibly make a forum where people could come and tell their stories about stuff they've cooked and messed up?*
Please post these kinds of stories in the General Chat & Questions forum.

*I would ask for some advice regarding the fact that the "new message" icons (the darkened icons denoting new messages) arbitrarily clear.*
You are correct in thinking this is a bug. I will check for the latest news on this with the developers of the software.

*A special page set up with folders for us to put pictures or even just a photo page...*
This is a good idea, but will take up more space and bandwidth. At the moment the forum is struggling to cover its costs and we are hoping that the users will realise this and help us by using our cooking.com and other affiliate links when they shop. The money raised can then be put back in to the site.

*How does one post an avatar (image under their username)?*
I will post some clear instructions in the site help forum shortly.

*It would also be neat to have a "hot topic" in red on the threads that have had the most posts on any given day.*
This already happens. Check out the key to all the icons at the bottom of the topics list. You will see that this icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 means it's a popular ("hot") topic.

*I wish there was a search function that allowed for keyword or username searches*
Just click the Search link at the top right of any page to do all this and more!

*Probably not possible, but I would like to know if there has been activity on a post without being swamped with emails.*
You can turn off the e-mail feature in your Profile page, see at the top right of any page. Then you simply need to visit the forum. Any topic with an orange icon has had some activity since you last came. Unfortunately you can't see just the ones that you have posted in.

*How about moving the "Mark all topics read" thingy to the top?*
Good idea, this has now been done. Check out the blue "Topics" bar at the top and you will see it to the right.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks!!!!  BTW - I downloaded the spellchecker and I love it!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 18, 2004)

thank you, all mighty and powerful admin... we pale in your golden light (note the color of admins name on the bottom). you are the most feared and benevolent admin in all cyberspace.... (bowing walking backwards out of room)


----------



## Andy R (Nov 18, 2004)

^ Hehe   

Feel free to carry on posting your feedback and suggestions. However, this thread is not for technical help, if you need that, then please start a new thread in the Site Help forum. This thread is purely for suggestions to change or add features.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 18, 2004)

I downloded the spell checker a while back & love it! Thank you admin for all of your help & time!


----------



## GB (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for the follow up Admin! It is greatly appreciated and it is nice to know that our suggestions are looked at and acted upon 

I also have the spell checker (and have used it for a while) and love it.


----------



## middie (Nov 18, 2004)

thank you admin !! it's great to see people do care about our suggestions.
however i don't see the "mark all topics read" at the top.
is it just me and my computer? lol


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 18, 2004)

LOL middie - he kept getting side tracked - I'll remind him tomorrow when he's back on!!!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 18, 2004)

middie said:
			
		

> however i don't see the "mark all topics read" at the top.
> is it just me and my computer? lol



me neither, mids.  Admin, whassup wit dat?


----------



## middie (Nov 18, 2004)

again i thank you elf !!


----------



## GB (Nov 18, 2004)

It took me a little while, but I was able to find the Mark All Topics Read link. If you click into one of the forums (general questions and chat, beef pork lamb, etc.) above the first post is a blue bar. In that bar it says Topics [Mark all topics read]. The Mark all topics read part is a link that will do just that


----------



## mudbug (Nov 18, 2004)

thanks, geebs, I see it now.  Duh!


----------



## GB (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 18, 2004)

double duh!!!!!!!!  It used to look just like what was at the bottom!!!  I bet he just accidentally put it in the wrong place - thanks for finding it "geebs"


----------



## wasabi (Nov 18, 2004)

*This is just one of the reasons why I love this site. We can always come to the site helpers with questions and concerns, and it is always addressed in a timely manner. Thank-you elf and your helpers. Good job.*


----------



## wasabi (Nov 18, 2004)

*P.S. The spell checker is not for mac so please look the other way when I goof up.*


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 18, 2004)

GB - it's in your future


----------



## GB (Nov 18, 2004)

Awww shucks


----------



## Audeo (Nov 18, 2004)

This is truly such a well-maintained site and I am so pleased to find such expedient, thorough, and thoughtful response by the site admin.  Thank you very much.

And an obvious congrats on the promotion there, Elf!


----------



## middie (Nov 19, 2004)

GB said:
			
		

> It took me a little while, but I was able to find the Mark All Topics Read link. If you click into one of the forums (general questions and chat, beef pork lamb, etc.) above the first post is a blue bar. In that bar it says Topics [Mark all topics read]. The Mark all topics read part is a link that will do just that



gb i'm not seeing it. maybe it's just my computer?


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 19, 2004)

Middie - this is a copy and paste of the beginning page of this forum - it doesn't exactly print out right but I have highlighted it in red - it's on the main page of each forum It's kind of hard to see because it is on the dark blue border at the top of the list of topics and it's written in white. - hope this helps.


Support Us: Shop at Cooking.com using this link.

 Topics  [Mark all topics read]  Replies   Author   Views   Last Post


----------



## WayneT (Nov 19, 2004)

*This may help. note Highlighted area.*


----------



## Andy R (Nov 19, 2004)

> How about moving the "Mark all topics read" thingy to the top?
> Good idea, this has now been done. Check out the blue "Topics" bar at the top and you will see it to the right.



Sorry if that wasn't clear. I didn't put it in the wrong place - it's there on purpose. There isn't much room at the top for the link and this was the best place for it.


----------



## middie (Nov 19, 2004)

ohhhhhhhh there it is !!!!!! I see it now.
it wasn't there last night though ! lol
thanks guys


----------



## Andy R (Nov 19, 2004)

I know you don't want me to say this... but it was there last night (in fact I installed that before starting this topic)


----------



## middie (Nov 19, 2004)

i'm serious it wasn't showing up on mine last night.
but it's there now that's all that matters. thanks 
again !


----------

